# My Little Feral Kitten called "It"



## LesleyC (Jul 19, 2005)

Hello there! I'm very new to this forum, I did say "Hi" in the new members bit, and was directed here, thank you!!! Yesterday my husband bought home a little feral kitten that he found in his workshop, the kitten would have been dog food had my husband left him. I adore cats and eventually intend to have a rescue shelter if I stay healthy in my older years lol! Anyway, I digress, "It" apologies for the name, we don't know yet which sex it is and we don't want to get too attached just yet, so we are calling it "It". I have moved it to one of my walk in closets, we have put a large piece of cardboard at the door, the door is left ajar and it has everything in there it needs, at the moment it is too frightened to try and get out, it is in one of my cat carriers with the door open, it has been eating and drinking and moving about in there, it hisses and spits when it first sees you, but we are not touching it or attempting to touch it yet, we do go in and check on it a lot, moving slowly, speaking to it quietly, not disturbing it, but showing ourselves in a hope that it will get used to us. Only one of my four cats approached it when it was first in the house, the others are unaware that it's here. I would just like to know if there is anything else we should be doing, and when is the right time to attempt to take it to a vet?, I don't want to terrify it even more, poor little thing! Suggestions are very much appreciated, thank you! Luv Lesley


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Are you planning on keeping it? I would take it to the vet. Get him checked out, since he is feral he more likely be proned to the outside nasties (not saying he has anything, I would just have the vet check him out).


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I agree with Stanky. If you haven't already, I would go to the vet ASAP. You don't want your other cats exposed to illnesses that your feral friend may have. 

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## LesleyC (Jul 19, 2005)

*My Little Feral Kitten called Dusty*

Thank you for your replies! It is kept well away from my other cats right now, but I have the dilemma of picking it up, it's is very hissy and spitty, I will have to ring my local vets and prepare them, I have no idea even if they'll look at a feral kitten, especially one so fiesty! Luv lesley


----------

